# emulazioni giochi win

## enx89

qualcuno ha mai provato a usare giochi per window$ con wine?

Piu` specificatamente qualcuno e` mai riuscito a far andare Half Life?

ho seguito le istruzioni riportate sul sito http://lhl.linuxgames.com, ma il gioco non parte.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao e grazie ENx

----------

## Benve

Anchio ho provato con hl, il menu va, ma quando e` ora di far partire il gioco, tutto si blocca.

Ho seguito anchio quel tutorial... a leggerlo sembra tutto semplice...

Il tutorial usa wine. Qualcuno ha provato winex?

----------

## enx89

anche a me fa la stessa cosa! Tu hai applicato qualche patch? Io l'ultima! Inoltre o provato a installare winex e winex-cvs, ma tutti e due falliscono la compilazione. Inoltre non sono riuscito a scaricare i sorgenti dal cvs!!!

Ciao ENx

----------

## Benve

Hai letto questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51853

riguardo winex?

Comunque dai tutorial sembrerebbe bastare wine.

Il mio hl non ha patch.

----------

## cerri

Usate winex per i giochi.

O meglio ancora compratevi transgaming  :Wink:  che e' un po' il cxoffice dei giochi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

Colgo l'occasione per chiedere qualche info ..non so a voi ma a me winex non parte nemmeno...per compilarlo lo compila (volevo il transgaming ma quando si tratta di pagare ho le braccine corte hehe)..finita la compilazione lo eseguo con un qualsiasi dei giochi supportati ma mi da questo errore:  

wine: lstat/home/josuke/.winex/wineserver-febo/socket : No such file or directory

Leggendo in giro suggerivano di zappare proprio la dir winserver-host..lo faccio e l'errore scompare ma il programma mi ridà il prompt dei comandi senza batter ciglio...ora...sarò anche fuso dalla birra...  :Shocked:   ma la cosa mi stupisce non poco....se qualcuno sa qualcosa si faccia vivo che son proprio curioso

----------

## cerri

E' una incompatibilita' nota tra winex e glibc. Devi aggiornare winex o downgradare a glibc < 3.2.2.

----------

## enx89

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Hai letto questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51853
> 
> riguardo winex?
> 
> Comunque dai tutorial sembrerebbe bastare wine.
> ...

 

Ho visto il post in questione, e ho anche risposto.  :Very Happy: 

E` vero, ma dice anche di provare winex con la debian, se non erro.

Poi ho letto sul sito di transgaming che "Half life blue shift" funziona egregiamente! Non so cosa camnbi da half life normale, ma e` pur sempre un half life!!!

A me senza patch mi chiede il cd e non me lo riconosce!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao ENx

----------

## enx89

Ho fatto una ricerca in tutto il forum di gentoo, e non ho trovato niente di interessante! Tutti sono riusciti a farlo funzionare! Qualcuno dice che funziona meglio con wine che con winex perche` ha un supporto migliore per le openg.

Che si puo` fare per farlo funzionare? ENx

----------

## Josuke

cerri, allora aspetterò hhehe    :Razz:   tnx intanto

----------

## almafer

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Usate winex per i giochi.
> 
> O meglio ancora compratevi transgaming  che e' un po' il cxoffice dei giochi 

 

io l'ho l'account per transgaming,ma c'è il tgz per slack e l'rpm  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## enx89

Nuovo aggiornamento:

Ho provato Half Life con wine della Suse 8.1 e funziona! Non si vede bene, ma il gioco parte!

Adesso sto provando ad installare i sorgenti scaricati dal sito di wine. 

ENx

----------

## Josuke

Avviso..ho provato winex-cvs....e da il solito problema: quando lo si avvia scrive wine: lstat /home/josuke/.winex-cvs/wineserver-febo/socket : No such file or directory se si cancella la dir wineserver e si rilancia winex il programma restituisce il prompt senza fare na mazza...deduco quindi che anche con questa versione l'incompatibilità con le nuove glibc persista

----------

## enx89

FUNZIONAAAAAAA!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !Ho scaricato l'ultima versione di wine dal sito e 

Half Life va! Anche abbastanza bene, dato l' hw su cui l' ho testato(p3 500 con 340 mb di ram circa e un mga200 con 8 mb)!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Non so come mai ma col wine di gentoo non funzionava! Eppura il file di configurazione e` lo stesso!

Ciao ENx

----------

## Benve

L'ultima versione che hai installato è la 20030408?

nel portage c'è la 20030411-r1

Se faccio l'emerge della 20030408 col portage forse funziona.

----------

## enx89

 *Benve wrote:*   

> L'ultima versione che hai installato è la 20030408?
> 
> nel portage c'è la 20030411-r1
> 
> Se faccio l'emerge della 20030408 col portage forse funziona.

 

io dal sito di winehq ho provato la 20030508 e la versione cvs e il tutto funziona! Mi dispiace dirtelo, ma io ho installato la 20030411-r1 con gentoo e non half life non va  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ! Se vuoi giocare ad half life ti posso consigliare di usare wine scaricato dal sito, tenendo d' occhio alle prossime versioni pubblicate nel portage tree.

Ciao ENx

----------

## Benve

Grazie aspetterò le nuove versioni dell'ebuild

----------

